# Gastroparesis??



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi--do any of u have gastroparesis? it also can causew reflux. it is where your stomach becomes partially paralyzed. let me know....thanksart


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I have the same thing, only in my Small Bowel. Same symptoms, problems.. Supposed to give Zelnorm a try. You have Gastroparesis? Have ya tried Zelnorm?slacker


----------



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

slacker--I have ibs-d, so im not sure about the zelnorm! does zelnorm help with gp???art


----------



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

I too have gastroparesis, but it comes and goes. Haven't had a major flare-up lately, but if I do, it only lasts for a day or two. I think most of my current symptoms are from my hiatal hernia. When I had severe GP symptoms, I lived on Ensure Plus, bananas, and baby food.


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

What are the symptoms of GP? Curious....


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

You know when you go to a restaurant, and you overeat, and you feel so full and sick and have reflux? Yeah, its like that, only its whenever you eat much of anything, and you feel like that for a loooooong time. Zelnorm might help gp, they don't know yet..are your docs gonna have you try it? Mine are. Nobody knows, yet. Have you tried questran for the D? I'm sure youve tried immodium. Anyway, screw the D, gp is much worse (if you have it bad)slacker


----------

